# New Guy Here .



## applejack (Apr 25, 2016)

I just got a 13"x7' south bend model 34  that was sold new in 1921. I need a lead screw and some apron parts . If any one know of any parts let me know . Thank  Archie


----------



## LucknowKen (Apr 25, 2016)

Hi Archie and welcome:
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/classifieds/categories/wanted-to-buy-or-trade.9/
Congrats on your "new" Lathe!


----------



## Chippy (Apr 29, 2016)

You can try these guys for the lead screw,  http://www.millermachineandfabrication.com/ 
and depending on what you need for the apron,  they may be able to help with that as well.  And then there's always eBay.


----------

